# Cooler Master G550M 550 W



## crmaris (Nov 18, 2013)

Cooler Master has lately been revamping their PSU lines with units that feature innovative platforms and killer price/performance ratios. Today, we will take a look at the G550M PSU, a mid-level product that, although its affordable price promises high performance, comes with a five year warranty!

*Show full review*


----------



## Frick (Dec 6, 2013)

Basicly identical pricing to CX500M and Modxstream Pro 500W. Good stuff this.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Dec 6, 2013)

the internals pretty much looks the same as this one

http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/powersupply/thunder-m/thunder-m-620w.html

I reckon they are the same except for the 80+ certification?


----------



## crmaris (Dec 6, 2013)

From a quick look since I am from the phone now they look the same.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Dec 6, 2013)

thanks, I'm currently using one and as far as info goes, it doesn't have any certification cause it's 220v only.


----------



## MMIXII (Dec 11, 2014)

CM thunder-m-620w i think is CWT GPM 

The Cooler Master GM's CWT original name i don't know, but a 230V only version name is CWT GPN (Chieftec A-90 series) this write on the A-90 label bottom right corner.
Maybe CWT GPN Full Range?  115V 80+Bronze.
Or the Chieftec A-90 name is CWT GPN 230V only version, Chieftec Gold. 

Chieftec A-90 (GDP-550C) label and internal pictures:
http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/netzteile/test-chieftec-a-90-gdp-550c-netzteil-im-test/19976


----------

